# Babies Pics and a whole new experience



## Mserin (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all,

I figured I would introduce myself and my two rescues. Both were rehomes where I was contacted through a chain because the previous owners were just getting rid of them. I have one male and one female (Crackers and Pickles respectively).

They arrived here just a few weeks ago (picture less than a month) and I had heard that Pickles (the female) had been housed for a time with Crackers...... and the result showed up three days ago.... we have babies 

Pickles is a wonderful Momma who is most comfortable with me..... not that we're handling babies, I had a wonderful talk with one of the mods here (I believe) who is also a breeder and walked me through the basics.

In the meantime I have been documenting the little one's growth each day.

Pickles is, believe it or not, typically up during the day. She wakes and begins her morning routine around 830 in the morning.

They are currently on aspen/pine shavings as that's what they came with, and I didn't want to stress Momma out too much (I'm sure you all can understand that).

Right now they are on Evo Reduced Cal.... but I will be changing that, as I am sure most of you know, Evo and Innova was bought out by P&G and I don't agree with their practices nor will the announce when they change the formula.

Anyway here are a couple of shots of the wee ones:

Morning they were born:


















1 day old


















2 days old


















3 days old (this morning)


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

OMG!!! So cute...I can't believe how much they change in 24 hours :shock: . Holy crap!!!

Keep the baby pics coming (But don't tell anyone I said so...I have been trying to reduce the cuteness around here (without success). :lol: 

Congrats and good job handling the surprise...this sure happens a lot...sheesh.


----------



## Mserin (Jan 27, 2011)

:lol: Thanks! I figured I would do my best to document their growth. I was surprised to see color on their quills this morning. Some have dark bands others have cinnamon or rust or apricot..... lighter anyway.

To be completely honest, I haven't had a hedgie since I was sixteen, and she came everywhere with me. She was a sweety and Pickles is the same temperament. Crackers is less accepting of new people. The person who stepped in for these wee ones were told that Crackers is a cinnicot snowflake, but I dunno..... he's a bit overweight.... so he's working on cutting down those added oz 

Either way we are happy to have them. Pickles doesn't even puff when I come near her/the cage, though I know I cannot touch them (no matter how badly I want to  ) Just a few more days..... okay a couple more weeks :lol: I just keep trying to convince myself that it's only a "few more days" as in more than three :lol:

Anyway, thanks for the warm welcome  I have been lurking for a few days now, and I'm happy to see all that is here


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So cute! Congrats!  Just be sure you don't stress mom out taking too many pics and stuff,don't want anything bad to happen.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

They are soo cute!! I'm so glad that they're doing great and I was happy to get your phone update today. Both Pickles and Crackers are lucky to have found you and your familly. Can't wait to see more pictures as they grow!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Um...Congrats on being hedgie-grandparents! 
Wow, they do change fast eh? Their quills seem to grow so quickly (probably a good thing....Mother Nature knows what she's doing!)

Welcome to HHC!
Looking forward to the updates on your new crew!


----------



## Mserin (Jan 27, 2011)

LarryT said:


> So cute! Congrats!  Just be sure you don't stress mom out taking too many pics and stuff,don't want anything bad to happen.


Thanks  as well thanks for the concern. I am the only one that can go near the cage right now, and Pickles doesn't fret when I'm there with my camera  We took it very slow the first couple of days, it's now part of our routine..... she gets her breakfast, I snap a few shots, she finishes, I finish, repeat the next morning 

She doesn't puff or pop when I come near, or run, she doesn't go back down to the babies (unless they are calling her), she happily and peacefully muches on her food, then toddles her way back down to feed the bambinos. I am, however, very careful, to ensure she feels safe. I don't muck around in the shavings, I don't touch the babies, or mom for that matter..... I just let her do what she needs to and leave before she gets nervous 

It's wonderful being able to experience this! They are very sweet!


----------



## Mserin (Jan 27, 2011)

nikki said:


> They are soo cute!! I'm so glad that they're doing great and I was happy to get your phone update today. Both Pickles and Crackers are lucky to have found you and your familly. Can't wait to see more pictures as they grow!


Thanks so much for all the help Nikki! I really appreciate the input and assistance


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

First I want to say they are sooo beautiful!! And I love them. But please PLEASE for the love of the little one cover mom's cage and don't peek!! She might become stressed and kill/ eat the little angels. I am sure that you are taking the best of care of them and want to make sure that they make it to be health little hedgies. It would be best if you just change moms food and water every day for the next 2 weeks and other than that not to play with her, or the babys. But it gives you more time to work on your males weight  Good luck with the little ones!! Oh and if one of them is a cinnamon or apricot I mght have to steal it  

Megan


----------



## Mserin (Jan 27, 2011)

E-Che & Tonja said:


> First I want to say they are sooo beautiful!! And I love them. But please PLEASE for the love of the little one cover mom's cage and don't peek!! She might become stressed and kill/ eat the little angels. I am sure that you are taking the best of care of them and want to make sure that they make it to be health little hedgies. It would be best if you just change moms food and water every day for the next 2 weeks and other than that not to play with her, or the babys. But it gives you more time to work on your males weight  Good luck with the little ones!! Oh and if one of them is a cinnamon or apricot I mght have to steal it
> 
> Megan


Thanks for your input Megan. There's no guarantee on color yet..... from what I understand this can take a few weeks, but for now there is one that is definitely lighter than the others; you can see the bands in this pic here:










Also I don't want you to think that I have totally inundated them with my presence at all. I am very careful, but don't want to change more than Momma is comfortable with ...... to cover her cage would make it dark all the time, she would lose her day / night changes. She is not puffy, or poppy, she is very calm and comfortable  As well I have ensured that I am in communication with a qualified breeder for any questions and verification etc. These pics only take a moment to shoot..... (yay for DSLR's). Though we are considering offering Momma a piece of fleece to "hide" them if she wishes..... 

Again, thank you so much for the concern and the care of course  It's really appreciated!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Be careful. Sometimes it's the calmest seeming moms that end up surprising us.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

OMG!!! How sweet are these babies. It is truly amazing how their quills come in. Good Luck with the whole baby thing. I'd be freaking out! Keep the pics coming when possible.


----------



## Mserin (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks again for the remarks all, but honestly and seriously I completely understand what you are saying..... consistently saying over and over again your concerns is only going to make me feel alienated. I understand that they done with care, but I have heard them, I have read them, and you have as well. I assure you it only takes a moment, we are keeping to a routine, and I am ensuring that Momma isn't upset. I also commented that we would be putting in a piece of fleece so that should momma want to "hide" them she would be able to.

I genuinely understand. But I am not worried, nor will I allow myself to become a basket case over these little guys..... I'm sure it will all be fine  If it would be better for you all I can avoid posting pictures.

Thanks so much again for the kind words and the care and concern


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awwwwwww! Wow, so little and so cute!! Thanks for sharing and welcome to HHC!


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

you have a daylight hedgehog thats odd...I wonder if the previous owners made her that way or if she is just an oddball not that those are bad lol 
I've known a few people that don't like the daylight maybe your girl is the same. Not liking the dark


----------



## Mserin (Jan 27, 2011)

Jake said:


> you have a daylight hedgehog thats odd...I wonder if the previous owners made her that way or if she is just an oddball not that those are bad lol
> I've known a few people that don't like the daylight maybe your girl is the same. Not liking the dark


Yeah, she's an oddball.... fits in great with our not so little family :lol:

I'm not sure if she was made like this from previous owners..... of if she's just a little different, but she's definitely loved and an absolute sweetheart!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & congrats on Crackers & Pickles! Although, under the circumstances, mayby they should have been named Pickles & Ice cream. :lol: 
Congrats on the adorable babies also!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> Although, under the circumstances, mayby they should have been named Pickles & Ice cream. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

Mserin said:


> Thanks again for the remarks all, but honestly and seriously I completely understand what you are saying..... consistently saying over and over again your concerns is only going to make me feel alienated. I understand that they done with care, but I have heard them, I have read them, and you have as well. I assure you it only takes a moment, we are keeping to a routine, and I am ensuring that Momma isn't upset. I also commented that we would be putting in a piece of fleece so that should momma want to "hide" them she would be able to.
> 
> I genuinely understand. But I am not worried, nor will I allow myself to become a basket case over these little guys..... I'm sure it will all be fine  If it would be better for you all I can avoid posting pictures.
> 
> Thanks so much again for the kind words and the care and concern


I realy hope that you dont feel alienated!! I just want to let you know what can happen, we all love the little ones and want what is best for tham. and thay are SOO cute it realy makes me want to get one!! or all!! :lol: :lol: sooo... whear do you live? :twisted: That way I know were not to go and be too timpted to steal your little light colored one..... :lol:


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes, yes, where do you live? :twisted: I may have to sneak over in 6 weeks and snatch one. 

Buuut, even if I can't, they are beautiful, and you sound like a great hedgie mama/grandma.


----------



## Mserin (Jan 27, 2011)

E-Che & Tonja said:


> First I want to say they are sooo beautiful!! And I love them. But please PLEASE for the love of the little one cover mom's cage and don't peek!! She might become stressed and kill/ eat the little angels. I am sure that you are taking the best of care of them and want to make sure that they make it to be health little hedgies. It would be best if you just change moms food and water every day for the next 2 weeks and other than that not to play with her, or the babys. But it gives you more time to work on your males weight  Good luck with the little ones!! Oh and if one of them is a cinnamon or apricot I mght have to steal it
> 
> Megan


HI all,

Thought I would give you an update. After reading the above post as well as others, I felt guilty for having them uncovered and on the routine we were on. So..... I covered them up. Inside of 15 minutes of being covered Momma hurt one of the boys...... He's still alive, however Momma is paying them little mind now.

Sometimes, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.

Pickles is a daytime hedgie, I know it's not normal.... covering her only took away her daytime hours, it was too much change. And now I am worried that NONE of them are going to make it.

I should have listened to my gut and not joined a forum, typically they are full of extremists who are not privy to what is actually going on.

I will take my leave now.


----------



## Mserin (Jan 27, 2011)

I figured I would clarify..... 

We all know, anyone who has hedgies and has experienced breeding, knows, right down to the tips of their toes, that any major change, ANY, can cause a huge abundance of stress on the Momma...... 

I *should* have known better than to allow myself to be guilted into applying such an abundance of stress on Pickles....... That poor Momma was comfortable and calm, and happy....... an in just one forum post, (and apparently my allowing myself to be guilted) her whole world turned upside down, and she panicked.

I'm not going to lie here, that's not who I am, I am frustrated and angry because I thought I was doing what was right, but instead it hurt her, and her ability to care for her babies...... 

So please, please PLEASE, take a moment before you post..... ask yourself this question:

"Is what they are doing working? Is what I am about to say going to possibly have a negative impact?"

It's called having an open or objective perspective....... READ what was posted thoroughly in the first post and the following posts..... is this a unique situation, has this already been said? 

Because those who read the first post would have known Pickles is a daytime hedgie..... meaning that she is awake in the day, meaning that she is accustomed to the light, noise, and interaction to some degree. 

Should you turn her world topsy turvy??? Probably not.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm really sorry for what happened but there's no way you can blame on the advise people gave you here. I'm not a breeder but from all the posts I've read of VERY experienced breeders here, there is always a chance mom will hurt babies specially if this is her first litter. Even Nancy said sometimes very calm moms will flip out and hurt babies and she has had a lot of experience breeding. 

I do hope your little ones will make it, and I understand you're frustrated but in this forum everyone tries to give advise that will be best for the hedgehogs, and leaving mom alone is what everyone is advised because there is a higher chance babies will survive when mom is left alone then when she isn't. All the advise was given with the babies well being in mind.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I am SO sorry this happened...no matter what the reason...I hope you and mom and all the little ones all come out the other side unscathed.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I just want to say that the advice that was given to "cover the cage" was NOT given by a breeder but by someone that has never had baby hedgehogs. To me this just is a good example that you shouldn't just "regurgitate' information you've read without having experience to back it.


----------



## Mserin (Jan 27, 2011)

nikki said:


> I just want to say that the advice that was given to "cover the cage" was NOT given by a breeder but by someone that has never had baby hedgehogs. To me this just is a good example that you shouldn't just "regurgitate' information you've read without having experience to back it.


Nikki,

I can't thank you enough for all the help and support! So far everything you have said has worked..... and we are moving forward! You have been absolutely amazing, and even saved little pips life! Heck all their lives! Thank you !!! Hopefully we will continue to move forward from here!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It is unfortunate you were given wrong advice and that the only piece of wrong advice given was the one you chose to follow. You should not have been given that advice.

As Nikki said:


> To me this just is a good example that you shouldn't just "regurgitate' information you've read without having experience to back it.


Very well put. People need to realize the advice they give can have deadly consequences and they better be darn certain what they advise is correct for the situation.


----------



## amyyy (Jan 7, 2011)

I love the pictures! They are so cute! I'm sorry for your frustration. I learned real quick not to take thing to personally on here. You are the owner and know your hedghog the best. Please keep us posted on how things are going and more pic's too! Keep Smilin'.

Amy


----------



## Mserin (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the encouraging remarks.

Well, I spoke at length with Nikki this afternoon (thanks for taking the time during work Nikki!)

I am happy to report that Momma is nursing her little one right now! (All thanks to you Nikki!!)

Today is going to be the make it or break it, but it seems very promising. Momma seems to be going back to her old routine, and I am so very thankful!

I snapped only a couple of shots today just before putting the two rejected back with mom....


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I was so worried & sad when you said you weren't coming back. I'm so glad that you changed your mind! This forum has helped me so much. I hope that we can continue to hear about the little ones for a long time to come.


----------



## Mserin (Jan 27, 2011)

PJM said:


> I was so worried & sad when you said you weren't coming back. I'm so glad that you changed your mind! This forum has helped me so much. I hope that we can continue to hear about the little ones for a long time to come.


Thanks for the concern PJM. I spoke with Nikki, we had a good talk in fact. I understand that recommendations made are done only with the best of intentions.....but you know the old adage ... I was really upset and hurt, and angry myself for not listening to my instinct..... everyone knows you shouldn't believe everything you read, it was really difficult.

Anyway..... I'll be around to give updates and what not, hopefully everything will work out beautifully. I shouldn't have painted everyone with the same brush, no matter how upset or hurt I am be it with myself or some advice that wasn't correct, it is, after all, my responsibility to double check these things, no matter how guilty I feel.

So yeah, I'll be around sporadically, and will respond to questions and give updates  Fingers crossed for a happy ending.

Thanks again for the post  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Mserin (Jan 27, 2011)

amyyy said:


> I love the pictures! They are so cute! I'm sorry for your frustration. I learned real quick not to take thing to personally on here. You are the owner and know your hedghog the best. Please keep us posted on how things are going and more pic's too! Keep Smilin'.
> 
> Amy


Hi Amy,

Thanks for the response..... sometimes these lessons are hard ones to learn :/ But hey, everyone is doing okay now  I will continue to post updates when I can.... we are on a watch now.... or a listen :lol: to make sure everything continues on teh positive path it seems to be on  Nikki was absolutely amazing! Honestly she saved these little guys' lives.... from a whole province away even! I truly believe that by the time this evening came around we would have had an almost empty cage, I couldn't be more thankful 

Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

We'll be waiting for updates...but please no cute pictures, okay? It's soooooo much work trying to keep the cuteness to a minimum. ALL hedgies are cute and then people post even cuter pics of their adults doing cute things and now there are BABY PICS to contend with???!!

It's all soooooo much cute.

(You know I'm kidding, right? Post away!!!)

As amyyy said...you know your hedgie best and ll the advice in the world won't change that...Trust your gut.


----------



## Mserin (Jan 27, 2011)

:lol: Thanks  And of course I will continue to post updates and pics  Not sure if I should continue to do it on this thread or start another and just update that one when I take the pics :?: 

Input on this is more than appreciated :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

This thread is fine...people will know to watch for it and it won't be confused with the 200 other threads with cute baby pics...<sigh>


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you for coming back to the forum. If anything, this is a great story to show how 'unique' some hogs are. I am glad to hear mom is nursing her babies and hopefully getting back into her old routine. I can't wait for more updates and photos!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Today has proven that this is a mom who will attack and abandon babies. All it takes is a bit of provocation and she could do this again and next time you may not be so lucky. What can or will provoke a mom is anyone's guess and each mom is different. Tread lightly.

Good luck.


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 17, 2011)

Aw, baby aliens.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm glad you decided to stick around! Also, those little aliens are way too cute!!!


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

oooo, babehs!!!    
I wish you and all of them well.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

Just echoing all the other responses that we are all so glad that you came back. I am so sorry that your hedgie momma got stressed but am so glad you got some help & all is going well now. Congrats on a gorgeous brood & a happy hedgie path each day forward.


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

you might want to up the fat in the momma's food a little. I know it helps with dogs & cats, no hedgehog experience here so I'd check with one of the breeders first incase this is bad advice. 
I've cared for a few pregant dogs and cats. That extra fat goes into the milk. again check with one of our breeder here first


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

It's good to up the fat content in the food, only if there seems to be a problem with milk production. This hedgie mom already displayed that changes can affect her, so I think that unless there seems to be an issue with milk production, leave her with the food she has. Mealworms in her food could also help boost milk production because of the high fat content (That's what I give napoleon because she seemed to be slimming down too much)


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm glad to hear things are going better for all. I can't wait to see pics and hear updates!!! Just keep doing what your gut tells you and it sounds like you will be fine.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

How is everybody doing? I hope all is going well!!


----------

